# Plastic Plagubearers



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, can I take this opportunity to say...
*
YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!
*
Ahem. Sorry about that. I've got 40 of them slouching and slobbering their way to me. That means I'll have 54 Plaguebearers... *bow to the power of the Grandfather, bitch!!! 

*Anyone else sharing my love for the new models? (I'm gonna be cheap and build Nurgling bases using the ones that come in the Plaguebearer sets because I don't like the official new Nurglings - too tall and attention-grabbing for a weak nuisance unit.)


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Infinitely better than metal, for a variety of reasons that I can't be bothered to explain. I also think this, along with the update, will definitely postpone the release of new Daemons, but still heralds the Coming Of Chaos, in the form of new WoC for November,as the rumour goes.


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting. I'd like to take WoC as allies for DoC.

The allies section in the Warhammer rulebook seems to imply you need one player per army in the alliance. Is it acceptable for one player to choose two armies? I'd like my Skaven and Nurgle daemons to work together.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

VERY happy that the PBs are finally in plastic. A bit underwhelmed by the sculpts, but, that's my opinion on most of the new stuff. Though, I think the fly banner top is pretty groovy. Also, maybe it's the paint job on the PBs on GWs site.


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

You're not that keen on the new models? Apart from the under-sized swords, I think they look amazing in WD. Can't wait for mine to arrive. The latest WD has two different regiments of PBs, one with a professional green paint scheme, the other regiment with its models either painted in green or brown as an apparent rush job.

It's been too long since we had decent PB models, the previous generation of metal models have always disappointed me. While we're at it, some old-style Beasts of Nurgle would be nice as well.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Any love for the ugly-cute Nurglings? I like the PBs, but the Nurglings are somethings else!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Just seen these in the flesh today and I have to say oh yes indeed! The pictures in WD do not do the PB any justice as seeing them there being built, the swords are prefect size in reality not as the pictures show. The nurglings are something more, some great posers!


----------

